# GTO's Father wins 2005 Bathurst 1000



## sjbbq (Nov 8, 2004)

Yesterday i spent 8 hours and 42 minutes watching the race from Australia, where the Holdens and Fords fight it out for 1000 kilometers. With about 20 laps to go out of 161, the best ford, running third was knocked out of race by one of the Holdens. You can read about winner at link below. 

http://www.v8supercar.com.au/news/latestnews/newsdisplay.asp?gid=20543&ind=M


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Got to see the highlights at work this morning, one hell of a race! Go Holden! arty:


----------

